# June Bugs



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

is it ok to feed my 12" tiger/red oscar june bugs from outside, considering that they're some bugs, and some natural nutrition.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i would say yes its ok there all over the place at night here too,,i think they would make good gut fillers there a pretty big bug


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What are June bugs?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

giant beetles that come out in june maybe there just in canada,, i am sure theres a fancy name but most people just call them june bugs there like a rusty red color and they come out at night and are attracted to light


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

thats em


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

they are some nasty creepy crawlies! I hate those bastards. I'll pick up snakes and turtles, but hate june bugs.

I bet they would be good food to feed. It would be a lot of fun to have a handful to put in your tank. Better hope they don't escape and crawl in your ear or something at night though! LOL


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

my 12" oscar already ate bout 8 of them. hes lovin them. lol. Mmmm crunchy!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

We had those things in Kansas too. Used to hunt bullfrogs at night and they would be loaded with them. I always hated hiting them on my bike as a kid, damn things hurt!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

We used to have a saying way back when...
When somebody was really anxious about something, we'd say they were _"As nervous as a june bug in a henhouse!"_

Okay well anywho... I didn't make it up...


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

"As nervous as a june bug in a henhouse!"

don't get it. lol


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

We get those here in PA too. That's actually a small one. I've seen them twice that size.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i caught one the last night too, but i fed it to my oscar w/o takin a pic. but it was aobut an inch ish long, and it looked like it was fuzzy on its back. that must be one big momma beetle.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Anything like japanese beetles or completely different?
I wonder if they are in NJ?

I have heard the name but never seen them around here.

Guess Im going to google.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Anything like japanese beetles or completely different?
> I wonder if they are in NJ?
> 
> I have heard the name but never seen them around here.
> ...


Yeah, they're around. Just leave your porch lights on at night and you might see them later this summer.

I don't feed big beetles because the pieces of exoskeleton end up in your filters.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Anything like japanese beetles or completely different?
> I wonder if they are in NJ?


Kind of, but bigger, and all black, not iradescent (rainbow colored). If they're in PA, I'd guess you'd find them across the border too. Trust me, you'll know one when you see them. By bigger I mean I've seen one's two inches+long (you can actually feel the weight of them in your hand if you pick them up).


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i tihnk that japenese beetles are bad to feed to fish, cuz they give of a chemical. i tihnk thats poisonous. not 4 sure tho. n e 1 say different?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

angeli697 said:


> "As nervous as a june bug in a henhouse!"
> 
> don't get it. lol


If I were a June Bug, and I were running around loose in a henhouse, I'd be pretty nervous.

Just as if I were a goldfish, and I were swimming around loose in a pygo tank, I'd be pretty nervous.

Get it?


----------

